# Diagrama de la fuente de poder monitor Benq e2200hda



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola comunidad necesito el plano de la fuente de poder de monitor benq e2200hda no se cual es el ic 802 se quemo y nose como remplazarlo les agradezco la ayuda que puedan brindarme ok.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 21, 2012)

aquí hay uno ,no coincide la  letra del modelo,pero quizás sirva 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,191/


----------



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Oct 21, 2012)

Gracias rey-julien no era lo que buscaba pero me sirve para adaptar otro ic. muy bueno el aporte suerte


----------

